# Stanley Kubrick



## Hanzo (May 3, 2008)

It's been several years since the passing of one of Cinema's visionary directors, Stanley Kubrick. The only problem is, there is VERY little of gifted people close to him left, but as you movie buffs know, he was one of the first (besides Alfred Hitchcock...heh cock)

 Now let's get reasonable, some of his films bored me, like 2001: A Space Odyssey and Eyes Wide Shut, But that was when i was a youngster. After watching them again recently, I began to drool over every shot and every detail he puts in his films that it really triggered me to want to be a filmmaker. Especially A Clockwork Orange, which was finally released in the UK a few years ago after it being banned...for almost 30 years.

 So, what is your favorite Kubrick films and what got you connected to them?

 Films he is responsible for:

A.I Artificial Intelligence (Concept story) (2001)

 Eyes Wide Shut (1999)

 Full Metal Jacket (1987)

 The Shining (1980)


 Barry Lyndon (1975)

 A Clockwork Orange (1971)

 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968

 Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964)

Lolita (1962)

Spartacus (1960)

 Paths of Glory (1957)

 The Killing (1956)

 Killer's Kiss (1955)

 The Seafarers (1953)

 Fear and Desire (1953)

Day of the Fight (1951)

 Flying Padre (1951)


----------



## Get-dancing (May 3, 2008)

Kubrick is immense. But I prefer Hitchcock. You need to be anyalsis his films to enjoy them, not just sit back and expect 2 hours of 'light-hearted entertainment' shite.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 3, 2008)

2001: A Space Odyssey.

Though it was more for the Arthur C. Clarke connection than Kubrick...


----------



## complication5 (May 3, 2008)

Being an avid movie buff I decided to see as many Kubrick films as I could. I was not entirely impressed by this director and his unconventional techniques. However, I do respect his ability to drive through deep emotions from his actors.

The best:
A Clockwork Orange (1971) - The character of Alex is frightening to watch, yet like a trainwreck you can't turn away. The dystopian atmosphere and chaos is beautiful to watch visualized so well.

The Shining (1980) - The Character of Jack and his wife are the most intense with a feeling that they are hiding something underneath their protective exterior. The soundtrack adds to the psychological terror of the film. Just thinking of some of the scenes makes my spine tingle.

A.I (2001) - A ride in emotion. It's just a robot kid, why should you care about his "virtual" emotions. A real mind bender.

Full Metal Jacket (1987) - Intense! A very uncomfortable yet enthralling picture.

Others:

Eyes Wide Shut (1999) - I like this movie, however, there were times when I just wanted there to be something. That something I do not know. It was great just...wandering, lots of wandering.

2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) - Whoa, I can't believe I was able to sit like that. My attention deficit problems gave me problems with this film.

Dr. Strangelove (1964) - Peter Sellers, is one of my all time favorite comedians. Watching any movies with him in it is a treat. This movie was a great satire on war - yet some scenes seemed unnecessarily long, which is just Kubrick achieving atmosphere I suppose.

Kubrick is ground-breaking as a director. Personally I find Hitchcock to be superior 
MUST SEE: Rear Window, Psycho, and Vertigo


----------



## Clothoverlord (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm kind of partial to one of those films... I'll leave you to guess which one...


----------



## Nocturne (May 3, 2008)

He had something to do with AI?  I hated that movie!  Most depressing movie of all time.


----------



## Hanzo (May 3, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> He had something to do with AI?  I hated that movie!  Most depressing movie of all time.



 Not all Kubrick movies end well, and some leave you off wondering. But like I said, it was the Concept. Spielberg and some other guy did it their own way, but I think it may have been the same if Kubrick did it


----------



## Chameleo (May 5, 2008)

I'm a big buff for movies from the seventies. A Clockwork Orange is definitely among my favorites, as well as Dr. Strangelove. "Mein Fuhrer! I can walk!" Classic.


----------



## desiring_change (May 7, 2008)

A master director. I still regard _Eyes Wide Shut_ as a misconceived disaster in almost every respect, but even the greats are capable of completely fouling up (also, Hitchcock's _Topaz_.)


----------



## Frantic (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, Kubrick's pretty great.

Probably my favorite one of his was A Clockwork Orange.  Coincidentally, it was also probably the best book to movie adaption I've ever seen.  I read the book after seeing the movie and was surprised to find them nearly identical.  Apparently the original version of the book had a different ending, though, and they changed that for the American copy, which is the version Kubrick read.  

Out of the others that I've seen, Full Metal Jacket and Dr. Strangelove probably tie for second place.


----------



## desiring_change (May 9, 2008)

Who else here snapped up last year's Stanley Kubrick DVD box set?


----------



## NornHound (May 15, 2008)

Sadly, I've only seen two Kubrick films D: but I own and love both of them!

The first Kubrick film I watched was _The Shining_, and only recently I bought _A Clockwork Orange._  Clockwork is my favourite out of said two movies :3


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 21, 2008)

'The Shining' is probably my all-time favorite horror film. Sheer perfection, I never get tired of watching it. Sadly, I have to admit to not having seen many other Kubrick films. I've seen most of '2001', but never the whole thing from beginning to end. I've seen his version of 'Lolita', which I liked. I've seen a good chunk of 'Barry Lyndon', which bored me to tears. I've seen most, if not all, of "The Killing", which I can't recall leaving much of an impression on me either way.

I can't believe I've gotten this far into my life without seeing either 'Dr. Strangelove' or 'A Clockwork Orange'. I've got to do something about that.


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2008)

I really need to get around to watching more Kubrick, because I consider A Clockwork Orange and Dr. Strangelove to be two of the best movies I've ever seen.

...Full Metal Jacket could have ended right after Pvt. Pyle shot himself though.


----------

